# Mag Extension Help



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a mag extension for my remington and need some help. Watching reviews you have to drill or file out the part that locks in the spring at the end of the regular magazine. Will this make it so you won't be able to take the extension off during other seasons? Anyone with experience with this, any advice is appreciated!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

It just makes the magazine not hold the plug/spring/spring retainer in when you take the cap off.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Appreciate the help!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yep was a little scared but did it to my brand new Versa Max 3 years ago.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

the professor said:


> It just makes the magazine not hold the plug/spring/spring retainer in when you take the cap off.


Yep!


----------

